# Utilizacion de transmisor FM de auto como generador stereo...



## DavidGuetta (Ene 10, 2013)

Buenisisisimas noches... calurosa noche de verano en mi país Chile jaja

Estoy en un pequeño enredo en cuanto al uso de un transmisor FM de auto como generador estéreo, y pasa que en la radio donde estoy apoyando en lo técnico (amor al arte ) necesitamos un generador estéreo y se me paso inmediatamente por la cabeza (por la ''casi'' imposibilidad de hacer un generador o de comprarlo por el costo que implica) de utilizar un aparatejo de esos para dicho fin.

Ya tendran mas que claro que ahora ya no traen el integrado BH1415F, el cual tenia una patita en donde obtenias la señal codificada MPX (y que por tanto la podias ingresar el audio directamente a un transmisor ya sea transporte de programa o de FM), y que en su lugar vienen con chips que no lo traen...o que incluso lo hacen todo (codificar mpx, enganchar frecuencia, reproducir ficheros mp3, generar la frecuencia y acoplarla a antena, etc).

Como solucion se me ocurría ingresar el audio master de la radio a la entrada auxiliar del transmisor de FM para auto como si fuera cualquier reproductor de mp3, y recibir luego la señal emitida por éste (ya codificada bla bla bla....) en un receptor MONO (lo mas análogo y sencillo que encuentre, que no ''intrusee'' demasiado el audio con ecualizadores internos, agc's o cualquier otra parafernalia que posea... se me ocurria probar con una radio sencilla que tengo en casa, de esas a pilas multibanda (de las que usas para recibir la SW) ya que la salida de audifono es mono y el audio viene directo del chip receptor, lo que el audio al no ser tratado viene con las subportadoras de 19 y 38 khz respectivamente. En el fondo, usar el mismo principio usado en los transportes de programa, en donde desde el estudio proviene la señal tratada y multiplexada, y en la planta transmisora hay un receptor MONO conectado directo con el transmisor principal FM.

Mi idea: Audio Master ---> Transmisor de Auto ---> (señal codificada en FM) ---> Receptor  MONO para enviar el audio con todas las subportadoras sin descodificar al transmisor (o transporte de programa) ---> Cable de Audio ---> Transmisor o Transporte de programa (ahora transmitiendo en Stereo)

¿FACTIBLE? 

Saludos y felices vacaciones!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 10, 2013)

Por interferencias que podria ocasionar el TX principal? es que, en realidad lo necesitamos para un transporte de programa (por ahí por los 310 MHz) y que casi no provoca interferencias en FM. Aparte que el transmisor de Auto lo tendria pegadito al receptor, para que el audio llegue sin una sola distorsion o interferencia externa hacia el receptor.

Saludos y feliz año 2013 igualmente.....


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 10, 2013)

Eso yo lo he hecho, depende del receptor, los digitales suelen rechazar en la salida la señal MPX aunque muchos analogicos eran capces de mantener la señal MPX a la salida.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 10, 2013)

Claro, por eso en lo personal yo de inmediato desisto en un receptor digital y me voy por uno ''a perilla''...no manipula mucho el audio como en muchos de los receptores -ultima generacion-

Es mas por seguir el modelo de los transportes de programa, pero en version miniatura, solo para aprovechar el estereo.


----------



## rtuning (Ene 11, 2013)

Por si te sirve 

http://www.neoteo.com/foro/f52/construccion-transmisor-fm-10-watt-estereo-pll-display-lcd-compresor-led-meter-3106/


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 14, 2013)

un tutorial buenisimo de por cierto, muy bien explicado...muchisimas gracias, pero lo que al menos necesitabamos hasta ahora es solo el estereo...todo lo demas ya esta.

En fin, dentro de estos dias van a conseguir un stereo, pero de todas maneras gracias por sus respuestas y sobre todo, por la ayuda  cuento con ustedes.

Saludos a todos y felices vacaciones


----------

